# Stun spore vs sleep powder!?!?



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Which is better for my shroomish?

Stun spore,paralyzes 

Sleep Powder Puts enemy to sleep.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd say Stun Spore. It always works on me. XD


----------



## MygL (Feb 24, 2009)

i never use those type of attacks but ill choose

sleep powder ....


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

alright cool


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 24, 2009)

Sleep Powder.
It can help you catch Pokemon better.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 24, 2009)

sleep powder...paralyzing doesn't always stop the opponent from attacking whereas hypnotising it is effective for a couple of turns


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Anybody know if shroomish eventually  learns sleep powder? Or do i need the TM? 

atm i have stun spore


----------



## Andrew (Feb 24, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Anybody know if shroomish eventually  learns sleep powder? Or do i need the TM?
> 
> atm i have stun spore


I don't think it can, however I do know it can learn stun spore.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah it has stun spore now but i need a sleep move :\


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 24, 2009)

Sleep powder.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't think it can learn sleep powder.


----------



## Horus (Feb 24, 2009)

duh

sleep > stun

paralyze does basically nothing


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

I believe Spore is the winner.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Feb 24, 2009)

id go with sleep powder its better......if your gonna raise it to a high level


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Well i hope it can even learn it, id expect it too since its a grass type and remind me of odish.

But i also heard about "spore" so maybe itl learn that? i think it works as sleep powder.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Feb 24, 2009)

Either.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 24, 2009)

Shroomish learns Spore at Level 45. 
It never learns Sleep Power.


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 27, 2009)

definately sleeping powder!


----------



## Jarv156 (Feb 28, 2009)

Stun spore, you can teach it spore which inflicts sleep 100% of the time.


----------



## DashS (Feb 28, 2009)

sleep powder


----------

